# Commentaries on John



## Eoghan (Oct 29, 2011)

Having just finished Hebrews I thought we should start a gospel - John's.

What commentaries would you recommend and why - is it because of 


a different perspective 
familiarity with the Greek language
an awareness of the NT culture and customs
historical insights from church history

I would just like one or two good commentaries. At one chapter a week this will be close to a sixth month project! 

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

e-sword supplies Mathew Henry and John Gill
sermon audio will supply some excellent sermons
I have the "NT's use of the Old"
Crossways Bible Atlas
IVP Commentary on the Bible
ESV study bible
...and probaly a few other resources I have forgotten


----------



## baron (Oct 29, 2011)

I enjoyed:
1) Exposition of the Gospel of John by Arthur Pink. This was a 3 volume set. 
2) The other set I enjoyed was An Expositional Commentary The Gospel of John by James Montgomery Boice 5 volumes. 
3) And Expository Thoughts on the Gospels 2 volumes by J. C. Ryle. But it's been years since I read them.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 29, 2011)

I have Pink, D.A. Carson and Leon Morris, in addition to old classics available via the Internet. Of those, I find Carson the most useful and insightful for study and lesson prep, while Morris is the most pastoral. Both are among my favorite commentaries on any book, and well worth reading.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 29, 2011)

I really like Morris and Carson, also. I have Ridderbos and Beasley-Murray, too, and I find them helpful, as well.

PS - Paging Rev. Keister


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 29, 2011)

Morris, Bruce, and Kostenberger are great. I use Hendricksen too.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 29, 2011)

Our church is in the middle of John now -- the exposition meets all of your criteria ... Bethel Presbyterian, Leesburg, VA - Sermons


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 30, 2011)

Would that be FF Bruce Aaron? (I am a bit of a fan)


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 31, 2011)

I found FF Bruce at a price of £59 (~$100) for a second hand copy!
DA Carson for £26 (~$50)


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2011)

Herman Ridderbos is excellent.


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 31, 2011)

Irish Presbyterian said:


> Herman Ridderbos is excellent.



Could you expand on that Keith, what makes that commentary so good (and give me some idea of the cost of Ribberbros).

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

I am a fan of FF Bruce but finding his commentary to be over £50 I despaired. I did however find a paperback for £26 on Ebay. Using that ISBN I found the same paperback a 1996 reprint for £11.40 second hand.

I think there is a place for some sort of listing of reprints. Is there any way of tracking down different printings?


----------



## Puritan Scot (Oct 31, 2011)

*Found the following helpful :*-
(1) *Arthur. W. Pink* - First class commentary, deeply spiritual in its content and contributes much in the way of practical application. Pink is reputed to have spent in excess of a fifteen year period compiling this work. 
(2) *William Hendriksen* - excellent verse by verse commentary from an outstanding New Testament scholar.
(3) *John Gill* - again a first class doctrinal and practical verse by verse exposition - however might be difficult to lay hold on a copy - Published by Particular Baptist Press - The Newport Commentary Series.
(4) *David Thomas* - an excellent commentary from a homiletical perspective.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2011)

Eoghan, 
You can pick up Ridderbos's commentary for £28.49 on amazon and that's a pretty good price (although I got mine second hand). The commentary is different in that it is more of a theological reflection of John, though it is certainly based on clear exegesis. Carson, Morris et al are excellent on exegetical and historical detail, and Ridderbos has a lot of this in his footnotes. But as Beasley-Murray, Carson and Morris say on the back of Ridderbos's commentary, he has managed to follow John's theological flow throughout the gospel. I think he answers some of the questions that the other commentaries might not ask (and vice versa). I have Carson and Kostenberger but it often seems like they are writing the same commentary (within the confines of their particular series). If you have Carson and Bruce then I'd recommend picking up Ridderbos to round it out.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Nov 1, 2011)

How about George Hutcheson? This is the Puritan Board after all. 
(And he was Scottish)

Exposition of John - George Hutcheson - Google Books
Books - Bible Study - Commentaries - Exposition of John, George Hutcheson, hard cover - SGPBooks.com, Inc.

I have the Banner of Truth edition.


----------



## LeeD (Nov 1, 2011)

Carson is a must from what I have read of it. I also cherish Ryle for his devotional writing and emphasis on application.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 1, 2011)

"Would that be FF Bruce Aaron? (I am a bit of a fan) "


Yes


----------



## elnwood (Nov 1, 2011)

ChristianBook.com has F. F. Bruce's commentaries on the gospel of John and the epistles of John in one volume for $7.99.


----------

